# Eppsteiner Taunustrail



## OLLI1973 (26. April 2004)

Hallihallo, wer hat Infos über den Streckenverlauf des diesjährigen Taunustrails in Eppstein.
Karte oder gute Beschreibung
Es geht auch der Verlauf vom letztem Jahr.
Euer OLLI


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2004)

aus aktuellem anlass mal wieder aus den tiefen des forums ausgegraben   

also die strecke ist wohl bis auf den start identisch mit der vom letzten jahr. eine streckenbeschreibung gibt es aus umweltschutzgründen nicht. kann man alles unter www.taunus-trails.de nachlesen.

die strecke wurde gestern von einigen ibc dimb racern aus der erinnerung vom vorjahr weitgehend abgefahren. sie ist in einem sehr guten zustand, auch matschstellen halten sich in grenzen. letzte hindernisse auf der strecke werden bis zum rennen noch beseitigt.

startunterlagen können schon freitag abgeholt werden. das wetter für samstag soll gut werden.

wird bestimmt wieder ne tolle veranstaltung wie im letzten jahr   

cu @ raceday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

